# Nước xịt khoáng an toàn và lành tính cho làn da dầu và mụn



## hong nhung (19/7/18)

Nước xịt khoáng được nhiều người yêu thích vì những công dụng cơ bản như cấp ẩm nhanh chóng cho làn da, làm dịu làn da khô nóng hay cân bằng độ pH cho da.
Có thể nói nước xịt khoáng là một trong những phát minh tuyệt vời trong công nghiệp làm đẹp. Bên cạnh đó, sản phẩm này còn có khả năng giúp bảo vệ làn da nhạy cảm giảm thiểu các kích ứng khó chịu từ tác động của môi trường (như kích ứng mụn, cháy nắng…). Đối với làn da dầu mụn, việc lựa chọn nước xịt khoáng hay mỹ phẩm chăm sóc da nói chung cần sự tham khảo cẩn thận về nguồn gốc và thành phần.

Dưới đây là 5 loại nước xịt khoáng được đánh giá cao về mức độ phù hợp và nhẹ dịu dành cho làn da nhờn, mụn.

*1. XỊT KHOÁNG TINH CHẤT TRÀ XANH INNISFREE GREEN TEA MINERAL MIST*
Innisfree từ lâu đã trở thành cái tên quen thuộc trong ngành làm đẹp, với các thành phần được chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên, hoàn toàn lành tính và an toàn đối với làn da. Đặc biệt, thành phần trà xanh rất phù hợp cho da dầu mụn. Bởi vì trà xanh là chất chống ôxy hoá và kháng khuẩn cao, có tác dụng cân bằng độ ẩm cho da, kiểm soát tiết dầu nhờn và làm dịu làn da kích ứng, mụn đỏ.

Về sản phẩm, thiết kế tinh tế và nhỏ gọn, giúp dễ dàng bỏ túi hay mang theo đi du lịch là điểm cộng đầu tiên cho sản phẩm. Ngoài thành phần chính là trà xanh, nước xịt khoáng Innisfree Green Tea Mineral Mist còn chứa nhiều vitamin và khoáng chất cần thiết cho làn da. Bên cạnh đó, những tia nước dạng xương nhỏ li ti nhẹ nhàng bám trên da và nhanh chóng hấp thụ vào da nên không gây ra cảm giác giác khó chịu như… vừa rửa mặt.

_

_
_Xịt khoáng với thành phần chiết xuất từ trà xanh có tác dụng bảo vệ làn da, kháng khuẩn ngừa mụn và kiểm soát dầu nhờn. Ảnh: sg.carousell.com_​*2. LA ROCHE-POSAY SEROZINC*
La Roche-Posay là hãng dược mỹ phẩm của Pháp. Xịt khoáng Serozinc có khả  năng khác phục những nhược điểm của da như: mụn, dầu và nhạy cảm. Ba thành phần chính trong sản phẩm là nước khoáng, kẽm Sulphate, và muối Natri Clorua. Các thành phần này đóng vai trò quan trọng giúp da giảm bớt lượng dầu thừa, kháng khuẩn và làm dịu các vết mụn ửng đỏ khó chịu trên da. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm cũng có tác dụng làm dịu làn da cháy rát rất hiệu quả.

_

_
_Ảnh: Bonie Garnier_​Tia nước dạng sương vô cùng nhỏ mịn giúp thẩm thấu nhanh vào da cũng như có thể sử dụng để định hình lớp trang điểm lâu bền.

*3. NƯỚC XỊT KHOÁNG URIAGE THERMAL WATER*
Sản phẩm được quảng cáo là chứa đựng nước khoáng tinh khiết 100% từ suối ngườn Uriage, chứa nhiều nguyên tố vi lượng và muối khoáng. Chính vì vật mà có khả năng duy trì độ ẩm tự nhiên cho da, chống oxy hoá và xoa dịu những vết mụn ửng đỏ trên da.

Nước khoáng có thể cải thiện, điều trị và phục hồi một số tình trạng viêm da nhẹ. Trong khi hàm lượng muối khoáng cao lại có thể giúp tăng cường bảo vệ làn da từ tác động ngoài môi trường, cân bằng độ pH và kiểm soát dầu nhờn. Bên cạnh đó, các tia nước nhỏ mịn li ti rất phù hợp dùng làm lớp sau cuối của chu kì trang điểm.

_

_
_Ảnh: Bun Bun Makeup_​*4.  XỊT KHOÁNG PERLYNE NATURAL MINERAL WATER SPRAY*
Perlyne là sản phẩm của hãng Elysee – mỹ phẩm Pháp được đánh giá cao bởi công dụng làm dịu và cấp nước tức thời cho làn da. Thành phần chủ yếu của nước xịt khoáng Perlyne Natural Mineral Water Spray là nước khoáng nên rất phù hợp với làn da dầu mụn và thậm chí là làn da đặc biệt nhạy cảm.

Dù không có chai dung tích nhỏ để dễ dàng bỏ túi, nhưng dù vậy có thể dùng kết hợp cho lotion mask rất tiết kiệm.

_

_
_Ảnh: MTPShop_​Tuy nhiên, nhược điểm lớn nhất của sản phẩm là ở vòi xịt rất khó sử dụng và hạt nước phun ra khá to nên rất dễ đọng lại trên gương mặt cũng nhưng không thể phun giữ lớp trang điểm.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

